# our new tank just setup



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

25G ^_^

4 * T5HO
NAG in-out flow
NAG music class sp
ADA II 2 bags


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

looks great,

How do you clean the lily pipes and does the flex tubing get dirt?
What type of canister filter are you using?

What would you estimate the cost of everything seen minus the filter?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I definitely need to go and give you guys a visit sometime, you guys seem to have the nicest tanks in the GTA. I noticed that you guys have Japanese curved tank and ADA Aquasoil, I really need to visit you guys sometime.


----------

